# Mac Leopard TiVoToGo



## Yoav (Jan 13, 2007)

For those who wants a mac application to download shows from your tivo to your computer (or iphone):

I just spent a little while fixing up TiVoDecodeManager so that it should work fine on Leopard, and added a subscription feature (so you can subscribe to your favorite shows and it will automatically download them when it finds them on your tivo).

You can download the program from

http://itivo.googlecode.com/

Please keep in mind it's pretty much unsupported. I'll try and fix major bugs, and add features. But I'm doing this in my spare time. However, comments are appreciated.

UPDATE: I just uploaded a beta version of 1.3. You can get it from http://itivo.googlecode.com/
Please tell me if it's acting WORSE than 1.2...


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

/Subscribing

Giving it a try right now to download something off of my DRT-800 via it's 802.11b usb stick (I know, it'll be sloooooow)

Thanks for your work so far, will report back with any failures or successes.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Installed ok. You may want to implement the ability to paste the MAK into the Prefs.

I'm downloading a show from my Tivo HD to my Macbook, wirelessly right now. It showed both my Tivos no problem. 

I'll let you know how the video plays (right now I'm doing no conversion).


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

Turtleboy said:


> Installed ok. You may want to implement the ability to paste the MAK into the Prefs.


? 

How do you mean? I copied & pasted my MAK from tivo.com into the prefs without issue.


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

One issue:

Video set to download in "iPhone / iPod med res" and import into iTunes

Whilst mp4 extension was adorned to file name, the period separator wasn't, also file wasn't imported into iTunes.


----------



## Yoav (Jan 13, 2007)

Sherminator said:


> One issue:
> 
> Video set to download in "iPhone / iPod med res" and import into iTunes
> 
> Whilst mp4 extension was adorned to file name, the period separator wasn't, also file wasn't imported into iTunes.


Sorry, I failed to understand. It didn't import the file into itunes AND it failed to name the file correctly?

did showname -> shownamemp4 instead of showname.mp4?

(just trying to understand the bug so I can fix it . I know I've gotten downloads working fine here, so maybe it's related to the filename? What is it called (if that's not private).


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

Show: Country Fried Home Videos

Ended up as:
Country Fried Home Videos - 3237585mp4

I'm presuming that iTunes didn't import the show as the file technically did not have an extension.


----------



## Yoav (Jan 13, 2007)

Sherminator said:


> Show: Country Fried Home Videos
> 
> Ended up as:
> Country Fried Home Videos - 3237585mp4
> ...


Ahh indeed a bug. Shows with a name for the show but no episode name had their ID appended (and I obviously failed to add the period). Fixing now. Should make it into the next release.

Thank you


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

The problem that I am getting is that I get the program to download but there is no id tag saying what the file is.When you click on the file you just get a bunch of code text.
I had the preferences set to download and convert to iphone med size. Is there something else that the program needs to have installed to do its majic?


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

Yoav said:


> Ahh indeed a bug. Shows with a name for the show but no episode name had their ID appended (and I obviously failed to add the period). Fixing now. Should make it into the next release.
> 
> Thank you


No, Thank *you*


----------



## yizzung (Dec 26, 2002)

Gets stuck downloading. First time got to 23MB of the transfer (0.7&#37 and then stopped. Says, "Waiting for Tivo." Canceled that download and tried again. Second time, wouldn't start any downloads: tried the original show and tried a different show... Still says "Waiting for Tivo."


----------



## Yoav (Jan 13, 2007)

yizzung said:


> Gets stuck downloading. First time got to 23MB of the transfer (0.7%) and then stopped. Says, "Waiting for Tivo." Canceled that download and tried again. Second time, wouldn't start any downloads: tried the original show and tried a different show... Still says "Waiting for Tivo."


So, the way it downloads from your tivo is simply by using 'curl' which is a web downloader. curl should create a file named ~/.TiVoDL Which reports on the progress of the download (which is what iTiVo relies on). If curl is having problems, iTiVo will retry a few times and then give up.

If you can open a terminal and type something like

tail -f ~/.TiVoDL
(this is case-sensitive), you should be able to see the progress of the download according to curl, including any errors.... Something to keep in mind: tivos will ONLY allow one download, irrelevant of how many programs are running. Are you sure you have nothing in the background (some daemon or whatnot) also trying to download something?


----------



## Yoav (Jan 13, 2007)

yizzung said:


> Gets stuck downloading. First time got to 23MB of the transfer (0.7%) and then stopped. Says, "Waiting for Tivo." Canceled that download and tried again. Second time, wouldn't start any downloads: tried the original show and tried a different show... Still says "Waiting for Tivo."


Oh one other thing...
(this is a bug I'm working on clearing up, but here's a workaround).

Turns out that if for some reason downloads fail but are left hanging, future iterations of iTiVo will be stuck even worse. You need to do a clean 'quit' (not a forced quit) to kill the running downloaders... Then restart the program and hopefully things will recover.


----------



## kas25 (Mar 10, 2003)

To get the best quality, are you loading in MPEG 2/native and using VH to convert or using the Apple TV preset conversion?


----------



## kas25 (Mar 10, 2003)

minckster said:


> @kas25. The developer included his or her work (Bravo!/Brava!) within the distributed App, which uses mencoder for the conversions. Here's the specific command for conversions to Apple TV format, from the developer's script download3.pl:
> 
> ```
> mencoder -af volume=13:1 -of lavf -lavfopts format=mp4 -oac faac -faacopts mpeg=4:object=2:raw:br=$abitrate -ovc x264 -x264encopts nocabac:level_idc=30:bitrate=$vbitrate:threads=auto:bframes=0:global_header -vf pp=lb,scale=$width:$height,harddup
> ...


Thanks but opening the app up is above my "pay grade". If you are converting a HD program, will the included converter work fine or are you better off with "Go Nuts" on Visual Hub, for example.


----------



## Yoav (Jan 13, 2007)

Ok release 1.1 is out. I didn't get around to implementing minckster's suggestions (I just saw them) but hopefully I'll get them into 1.2.

1.1 is mostly bugfixes, with one more button for 'auto-sync to iphone when download completes' (for those who like to leave their iphones plugged in overnight).

as for Ka's question. Yeah all those settings are mostly untested for now and I'll happily take suggestions. it pretty much runs a tool called 'mencoder' with a bunch of settings for resolution and bitrate. If you're happy with mp4 and want to select your resolution and bitrate, there is a 'custom' choice at the end. (Those that *really* know what they're doing may want to toy around with download3.pl and try different options to mencoder. If you find any you like and want included, I'll happily change the code).
High definition is generally 1920x1080 or 1200x720. Sadly, many devices can't take very high bitrates as input anyways.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Nice work. iTiVo is nice and certainly cheaper than Toast. :up: However I am absolutely spoiled by VideoReDo TV Suite (PC) for editing TiVo files. Toast Titanium was beyond terrible at editing TiVo videos. There's even an extensive thread of complaints about it on Roxio's own forum. I returned Toast to Amazon last month and went back to downloading and editing TiVo files on one of my PC's. But I'd prefer to do it on my iMac (and I really don't want to run Windows on my Mac). Any guidance for a good Mac video editor...for TiVo files that is? TIA.


----------



## Yoav (Jan 13, 2007)

richsadams said:


> Nice work. iTiVo is nice and certainly cheaper than Toast. :up: However I am absolutely spoiled by VideoReDo TV Suite (PC) for editing TiVo files. Toast Titanium was beyond terrible at editing TiVo videos. There's even an extensive thread of complaints about it on Roxio's own forum. I returned Toast to Amazon last month and went back to downloading and editing TiVo files on one of my PC's. But I'd prefer to do it on my iMac (and I really don't want to run Windows on my Mac). Any guidance for a good Mac video editor...for TiVo files that is? TIA.


I haven't tried editting any of the files, but in theory, downloading the file as 'mpeg2' gives you the original file off the tivo (without the encryption). All video editors can easily edit mpeg2 files. You can then load that up into any video editor (including iMovie which comes free with your mac).


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Yoav said:


> I haven't tried editting any of the files, but in theory, downloading the file as 'mpeg2' gives you the original file off the tivo (without the encryption). All video editors can easily edit mpeg2 files. You can then load that up into any video editor (including iMovie which comes free with your mac).


Good point, I hadn't tried downloading as an mpeg2, just Mpeg4. I'll try iMovie plus I have Final Cut Express, so I'd guess I could use that as well...will have to give them a try. Thanks!

Oh, and thanks very much for your hard work on iTiVo...well done! :up:

EDIT: I downloaded a 30 minute program as an mpeg2 (the final file extension is .mpg) however when I try to play it in Quicktime I get an error message, "The file is not a movie", or import it into iMovie or Final Cut they won't have anything to do with it. I downloaded another program and this time the icon doesn't even show the QT logo, just a blank page (no file extension). I edited the file and added .mpg as the extension, but still no love..it won't play nor will iMovie or Final Cut acknowledge it.


----------



## Yoav (Jan 13, 2007)

richsadams said:


> Good point, I hadn't tried downloading as an mpeg2, just Mpeg4. I'll try iMovie plus I have Final Cut Express, so I'd guess I could use that as well...will have to give them a try. Thanks!
> 
> Oh, and thanks very much for your hard work on iTiVo...well done! :up:
> 
> EDIT: I downloaded a 30 minute program as an mpeg2 (the final file extension is .mpg) however when I try to play it in Quicktime I get an error message, "The file is not a movie", or import it into iMovie or Final Cut they won't have anything to do with it. I downloaded another program and this time the icon doesn't even show the QT logo, just a blank page (no file extension). I edited the file and added .mpg as the extension, but still no love..it won't play nor will iMovie or Final Cut acknowledge it.


Ahh right.
I'm an idiot. It *is* an mpeg2 file, but quicktime doesn't like it. I know you can play it with 'VLC', but not quicktime/itunes/whatever... So I guess you're going to have to convert it to something first .

Sorry... I think for now you're stuck using a PC, Roxio on mac, or converting ... Other people may have more useful suggestions...


----------



## slude (Feb 9, 2008)

richsadams said:


> Good point, I hadn't tried downloading as an mpeg2, just Mpeg4. I'll try iMovie plus I have Final Cut Express, so I'd guess I could use that as well...will have to give them a try. Thanks!
> 
> Oh, and thanks very much for your hard work on iTiVo...well done! :up:
> 
> EDIT: I downloaded a 30 minute program as an mpeg2 (the final file extension is .mpg) however when I try to play it in Quicktime I get an error message, "The file is not a movie", or import it into iMovie or Final Cut they won't have anything to do with it. I downloaded another program and this time the icon doesn't even show the QT logo, just a blank page (no file extension). I edited the file and added .mpg as the extension, but still no love..it won't play nor will iMovie or Final Cut acknowledge it.


Apple does document the limitation of their QuickTime MPEG2 plug-in, but as usual it can be hard to know what they're saying unless you already understand what they're talking about.

This came up quite a bit during the long wait for official TivoToGo support on Macs:


davezatz said:


> Aside fromt he extra cost, it doesn't handle all MPEG-2. It's been talked about here on the forum and the web at large...
> 
> From Apple's FAQ:
> http://www.apple.com/quicktime/mpeg2/faq.html
> ...


There are some Mac video editors which can directly edit transport stream format but they aren't made by Apple. If you're Mac editors are iMovie and FCE you're going to have to run the Tivo files through a re-encoder to convert them to something else.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Yoav said:


> Ahh right.
> I'm an idiot. It *is* an mpeg2 file, but quicktime doesn't like it. I know you can play it with 'VLC', but not quicktime/itunes/whatever... So I guess you're going to have to convert it to something first .
> 
> Sorry... I think for now you're stuck using a PC, Roxio on mac, or converting ... Other people may have more useful suggestions...


Ah, got it now...no apology needed. It looks like a great program, I'll either need to convert the files and then use my Mac or stick to my PC for now, no problem. Thanks again for your hard work.



slude said:


> Apple does document the limitation of their QuickTime MPEG2 plug-in, but as usual it can be hard to know what they're saying unless you already understand what they're talking about.
> 
> This came up quite a bit during the long wait for official TivoToGo support on Macs:
> 
> There are some Mac video editors which can directly edit transport stream format but they aren't made by Apple. If you're Mac editors are iMovie and FCE you're going to have to run the Tivo files through a re-encoder to convert them to something else.


Great feedback and thanks for being so quick. It makes perfect sense now. I remember having to use a program to strip the .tivo "wrap" from their files in the old days...so similar issue here. Hopefully those kinds of things can be integrated one day, but hey, for free...whadda I expect? 

Thanks very much guys! :up:


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Has anyone tried using Apple's MPEG-2 Playback QT plug-in to view and more importantly convert these files? It's $19.99 from Apple but there are a number of reviews saying that it wouldn't read or transcode their files. (Seems users either love it or hate it.) Plus Apple doesn't spell out all of the formats that it will export to.

20 bucks isn't a big deal, but I was just wondering if anyone had tried using this program for iTiVo file conversions. If it doesn't work I'd have no need for it otherwise. TIA (again)!

BTW, I came across quite a list of video editing software programs:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_video_editing_software


----------



## calstudios (Jul 16, 2008)

Great looking app, thanks for developing it since TIVO won't. 

Unfortunately, downloading does not work for me. It tries 3-4 times, then stops. My Tivo is not doing any other downloads. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Yoav (Jan 13, 2007)

calstudios said:


> Great looking app, thanks for developing it since TIVO won't.
> 
> Unfortunately, downloading does not work for me. It tries 3-4 times, then stops. My Tivo is not doing any other downloads. Anyone else having this problem?


You're welcome (ok I did it for myself, but hey glad other people can use it).

As for the downloads not working. It's kind of hard to diagnose/debug from here... So I'll ask some questions:

1) When it retries, it's because it thinks the download has stopped 'early'. Do you know how far the download got? Is it always the same amount?
Does it say something like 'Waiting for TiVo' for a while before restarting?

How big is the data on the tivo? (the tivo lies about the size of the data file. iTiVo has to estimate how big the file should be when it arrives, if it estimates wrong it could be waiting for a bigger file when none is possible).

2) Open up a 'terminal' window (under Applications/Utilities). type
* tail ~/.TiVoDL*
and see if there's anything interesting there?

3) Open up a web browser, and connect to:
*https://<tivoip>/* 
(username tivo, password <mak>)

And try to download the same file. Does it work? If not, there might be an issue with downloading that file from the tivo?

4) Are you seeing any errors (one that does seem to happen are mencoder errors for some episodes... I can't do much about that sadly).

Anyways, thanks for trying to help out with fixing the program. I sadly only have on mac and one tivo (S3) to play with, so these might be issues with other setups that I don't know about....


----------



## westside_guy (Mar 13, 2005)

You might try Perian to add some additional codec support from within Quicktime - it works really well, and is free.

Assuming you're on a Mac, anyway - but I've never met anyone who paid for Quicktime on Windows, so it's probably a safe assumption. 

I haven't tried using iMovie since I downloaded Perian, so I'm not sure if it'll extend iMovie's capabilities as well.


----------



## Mbarr (Dec 29, 2002)

First: Thanks to Yoav! It looks like it works great!

Second: I'm looking for some way to improve the speed of copying content off the tivo. I have:

* TivoHD
* Tivo Wireless G USB adapter
* Macbook pro, this year
* Apple Airport extreme, 802.11n, (no gigabit eth)
* Excellent wireless signal on all units.

On a straight curl, I'm getting about 520-560 kbps. This means it takes 3 hrs for HD shows to copy off, without any kind of encoding. 

Encoding on the MBP is also a pretty lengthy process, but that's the size differential. Anyone have any suggestions how to speed things up anywhere along the chain? Anyone getting much better speeds that this? How much of speed up is wired ethernet getting from the tivoHD?


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

westside_guy said:


> You might try Perian to add some additional codec support from within Quicktime - it works really well, and is free.
> 
> Assuming you're on a Mac, anyway - but I've never met anyone who paid for Quicktime on Windows, so it's probably a safe assumption.
> 
> I haven't tried using iMovie since I downloaded Perian, so I'm not sure if it'll extend iMovie's capabilities as well.


Thanks for the link...but still no go for iTiVo files.  Might come in handy for some other files though.


----------



## calstudios (Jul 16, 2008)

Yoav said:


> You're welcome (ok I did it for myself, but hey glad other people can use it).
> 
> As for the downloads not working. It's kind of hard to diagnose/debug from here... So I'll ask some questions:
> 
> ...


Yoav, thanks for responding so quickly.

The download never starts, it just tries three times and then stops. There is no error message. The file is about 2GB, a 60 Minutes episode.

It downloads fine through the browser.


----------



## Yoav (Jan 13, 2007)

calstudios said:


> Yoav, thanks for responding so quickly.
> 
> The download never starts, it just tries three times and then stops. There is no error message. The file is about 2GB, a 60 Minutes episode.
> 
> It downloads fine through the browser.


Do you see anyting in the *~/.TiVoDL* file? It's sounding like curl is having some issues... I assume the destination folder you selected in the preferences is writeable, as is your home directory? You have curl in /usr/bin?
Are you running Leopard? Intel or PowerPC?

(It's very possible that the powerPC is not supported by mencoder.. definitely when it compiled it inserted a LOT of intel assembly code). If someone with a PowerPC is successfully running it (or failing) I'd love to know...

Failing all of the above, I can send you a debugging version of the application which will output a bunch of junk to a debug file and see if we can trace it that way...


----------



## japtor (Mar 10, 2005)

Awesome, I just found this while seeing if a new TDM or fix was out. Thanks for working on it.

And in return I can give you...a bug report. From the crash log:

Dyld Error Message:
Library not loaded: /usr/X11/lib/libpng12.0.dylib
Referenced from: /(filepath to mencoder)/mencoder
Reason: Incompatible library version: mencoder requires version 27.0.0 or later, but libpng12.0.dylib provides version 25.0.0

I'm on PPC, but I'm not sure if that is causing it. It did compile as a universal binary (at least according to the Get Info window), but maybe that libpng issue only shows with PPC. I'm also not completely up to date, maybe libpng got updated in 10.5.5 or one of the security updates?

I tried throwing in the ffmpegX mplayer binary but that went nowhere, I also tried the FilmRedux one (essentially the new VisualHub) but the one there is apparently Intel only. Also tried the old TDM one but that went nowhere as well.

curl also stayed open, downloading to somewhere, or nowhere I guess. I couldn't find a file, does it just send the data (I saw pipe) to mencoder or some other process? I just killed curl manually to be safe, I don't have much HD space.


----------



## Yoav (Jan 13, 2007)

japtor said:


> Awesome, I just found this while seeing if a new TDM or fix was out. Thanks for working on it.
> 
> And in return I can give you...a bug report. From the crash log:
> 
> ...


Ok well the good news is we know what's going on: you have an older version of /usr/X11/lib/libpng that is incompatible.

The bad news is I'm not entirely sure how to update it for you. I <could> link mencoder static, but that would make the package HUUUUGE.

What version of MacOS are you using?

-- yoav


----------



## Yoav (Jan 13, 2007)

japtor said:


> Awesome, I just found this while seeing if a new TDM or fix was out. Thanks for working on it.
> 
> And in return I can give you...a bug report. From the crash log:
> 
> ...


To answer the other questions: it opens a named pipe in ~/.TiVoDLPipe although it should delete it once it is done.

I'm looking at my system, and I have both a .24 and .27 version of libpng. I'm trying to figure out where .25 even comes from. I'm looking at the 10.4 SDK and it has neither (oddly enough). This may be an issue with running an older MacOS version than 10.5 though. I'd like to see if I can find a useful workaround...


----------



## Yoav (Jan 13, 2007)

japtor said:


> Awesome, I just found this while seeing if a new TDM or fix was out. Thanks for working on it.
> 
> And in return I can give you...a bug report. From the crash log:
> 
> ...


Alright, I just compiled mencoder without the png library (since I don't expect to get png image videos to process .. ever).

I put the new iTiVo on http://yoav.org/iTiVo/iTiVo.zip and would love to know if it works for you now... (if so, the change will go into the next release)


----------



## japtor (Mar 10, 2005)

It's a no go:

Dyld Error Message:
Library not loaded: /usr/X11/lib/libfontconfig.1.dylib
Referenced from: [path to mencoder]/mencoder
Reason: Incompatible library version: mencoder requires version 5.0.0 or later, but libfontconfig.1.dylib provides version 3.0.0

I wouldn't be surprised if i'd still happen with some other random thing until you took out everything and broke mencoder, I've had funky stuff like this happen when I compiled stuff, but it's way over my head. Can the stuff be embedded in the compiled app rather than referencing the system stuff?

I'll try getting my computer up to date later tonight to see if that changes anything.


----------



## Yoav (Jan 13, 2007)

japtor said:


> It's a no go:
> 
> Dyld Error Message:
> Library not loaded: /usr/X11/lib/libfontconfig.1.dylib
> ...


While in theory it is possible to put ALL libraries statically into the mencoder binary, this would result in a TREMENDOUSLY huge mencoder, and I'm not even sure if most system libraries are available in static form.

On the plus side, that is an improvement (libpng is no longer a problem and so we're seeing the next problem library). On the downside, this could be just a tiny step in a huge list (and some libraries are necessary, so I can't just leave them out).

If you wouldn't mind, can you type (in a Terminal window)

otool -L /Applications/iTivo.app/Contents/Resources/mencoder

and send me the output? This should be a full list of all shared libraries and how they would be resolved if loading were to occur.


----------



## japtor (Mar 10, 2005)

No problem, this is with the build you put up on your site:

/usr/lib/libiconv.2.dylib (compatibility version 7.0.0, current version 7.0.0)
/usr/lib/libncurses.5.4.dylib (compatibility version 5.4.0, current version 5.4.0)
/usr/X11/lib/libfreetype.6.dylib (compatibility version 10.0.0, current version 10.17.0)
/usr/lib/libz.1.dylib (compatibility version 1.0.0, current version 1.2.3)
/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/ApplicationServices (compatibility version 1.0.0, current version 34.0.0)
/usr/X11/lib/libfontconfig.1.dylib (compatibility version 5.0.0, current version 5.0.0)
/usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib (compatibility version 1.0.0, current version 111.1.1)
/usr/lib/libgcc_s.1.dylib (compatibility version 1.0.0, current version 1.0.0)

And in case it matters at all, the one up on code.google:

/usr/lib/libiconv.2.dylib (compatibility version 7.0.0, current version 7.0.0)
/usr/lib/libncurses.5.4.dylib (compatibility version 5.4.0, current version 5.4.0)
/usr/X11/lib/libpng12.0.dylib (compatibility version 27.0.0, current version 27.0.0)
/usr/lib/libz.1.dylib (compatibility version 1.0.0, current version 1.2.3)
/usr/X11/lib/libfreetype.6.dylib (compatibility version 10.0.0, current version 10.17.0)
/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/ApplicationServices (compatibility version 1.0.0, current version 34.0.0)
/usr/X11/lib/libfontconfig.1.dylib (compatibility version 5.0.0, current version 5.0.0)
/usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib (compatibility version 1.0.0, current version 111.1.1)
/usr/lib/libgcc_s.1.dylib (compatibility version 1.0.0, current version 1.0.0)


----------



## japtor (Mar 10, 2005)

Got everything in OS X updated this morning...and now mencoder works, or at least seems to be working so far. This is with the build up on code.google too. So my guess w/10.5.5 updating those libs may have been right? It was either that or a security update I guess.


----------



## Yoav (Jan 13, 2007)

japtor said:


> Got everything in OS X updated this morning...and now mencoder works, or at least seems to be working so far. This is with the build up on code.google too. So my guess w/10.5.5 updating those libs may have been right? It was either that or a security update I guess.


Yep it definitely sounds like it was an issue with 10.5.5 updating a library (I seriously doubt it was one of the security updates, but since they tell us nothing, it could have been).

So now the interesting question is whether it still works on 10.4.x machines...

I guess for now I'll put in a little note in the Install document. I may have to require 10.5 though (which would be disappointing)


----------



## japtor (Mar 10, 2005)

The old TDM still works for 10.4 users though doesn't it?


----------



## japtor (Mar 10, 2005)

Just noticed on the iPod/iPhone med-res setting, it outputs 480x320. It should be 480x360 for the proper aspect ratio.


----------



## Yoav (Jan 13, 2007)

japtor said:


> Just noticed on the iPod/iPhone med-res setting, it outputs 480x320. It should be 480x360 for the proper aspect ratio.


Thanks  
Fixing now.


----------



## justlookingaroun (Oct 26, 2008)

I downloaded iTivo v.1.2.1, copied to the apps folder and ran it but it incessantly asks me to locate "GrowlHelperApp.app" and it won't do anything until I do.

Did I do something wrong?

I'm using a TiVoHD, an iMac G5/PPC 2.1GHz, OS 10.4.11, and I still have TiVo Decode installed.


----------



## Yoav (Jan 13, 2007)

justlookingaroun said:


> I downloaded iTivo v.1.2.1, copied to the apps folder and ran it but it incessantly asks me to locate "GrowlHelperApp.app" and it won't do anything until I do.
> 
> Did I do something wrong?
> 
> I'm using a TiVoHD, an iMac G5/PPC 2.1GHz, OS 10.4.11, and I still have TiVo Decode installed.


It sounds like you should either install Growl or make sure in the prefs that Growl is NOT selected.


----------



## justlookingaroun (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks, I got Growl. That infernal request for Growl wouldn't let me unselect Growl in the prefs.

So now it started up and I connected to my TiVoHD, but when I try to download a show and convert to iPhone med res, it looks like it gonna do it but it never gets past 0%, it says "waiting for TiVo," and it just sits there. Even when I monitor the tail ~/.TiVoDL readout, it seems to just sit there at "1 retries left." Here's the readout:

iMac:~ john$ tail ~/.TiVoDL
0 51 0 51 0 0 190 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0
Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 10 seconds. 3 retries 
Warning: left.
0 51 0 51 0 0 231 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0
Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 10 seconds. 2 retries 
Warning: left.
0 51 0 51 0 0 216 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0
Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 10 seconds. 1 retries 
Warning: left.
0 51 0 51 0 0 102 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0

I couldn't seem to log in with my browser by using "username tivo, password <mak>" (and I tried the mak with, and without the colons--I'm assuming mak is the mak address like 00:119:00:119?) I'm running Mac OS 10.4 and I was reading in some posts above (without really understanding) that it may not work with 10.4, so does this mean I'm outta luck?


----------



## Yoav (Jan 13, 2007)

justlookingaroun said:


> Thanks, I got Growl. That infernal request for Growl wouldn't let me unselect Growl in the prefs.
> 
> So now it started up and I connected to my TiVoHD, but when I try to download a show and convert to iPhone med res, it looks like it gonna do it but it never gets past 0%, it says "waiting for TiVo," and it just sits there. Even when I monitor the tail ~/.TiVoDL readout, it seems to just sit there at "1 retries left." Here's the readout:
> 
> ...


 No.
MAK is your "Media Access Key". you need to tell iTiVo your correct MAK. Please read the installation document from the 'Help' menu. The numbers with the colons you were referring to is a 'MAC' address.


----------



## Yoav (Jan 13, 2007)

justlookingaroun said:


> Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 10 seconds. 1 retries
> Warning: left.
> 0 51 0 51 0 0 102 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0


I should have followed that up with some more things to do.

If you can download from the web browser but not from iTiVo, make sure iTiVo has the correct MAK first (media access key). After that, make sure NOTHING else is trying to download from the tivo (no other application that talks to the tivo is running). Quit out of iTiVo to make sure it closes all previous attempts at downloads before you try connecting with the web browser (only one download is allowed at a time).

If you can't download from a web browser, then your problem has nothing to do with iTiVo, but is related to your computer's connection to the actual tivo. try 'ping <tivoip>' to see if you can at least TALK to the tivo from your computer. If that is not happening, you have an issue with your home's network.

If you can ping but can't download, ensure the tivo is allowed to do show transfers (check out the install document). Then, I'd probably go ahead and reboot the tivo just to make SURE it isn't confused.


----------



## rckstrang (Jul 8, 2008)

I don't even know if I'm in the right thread but here's the deal. I am thinking about purchasing an iMac. Now I have been using pyTiVo for a while now on my PC and it works great. I only use it for playing music and transferring files.

One of the reasons I want the iMac is it's reputation and 1tb hard drive. I could use that to store shows from my very crowded TiVo HD eSATA. That and the fact that my PC is 4 years old and I've always liked Macs.

So if I click on that link on page 1 will I be able to download what I need? Does it have a simple installer?

Edited to add: Can you transfer from one TiVo to another? If I get another TiVo I'd like to know. 

Thanks again.
I appreciate your help.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

rckstrang said:


> I don't even know if I'm in the right thread but here's the deal. I am thinking about purchasing an iMac. Now I have been using pyTiVo for a while now on my PC and it works great. I only use it for playing music and transferring files. <snip>


FWIW I've built my own PC's for quite a while now but I recently bought an iMac and am absoultely loving it. :up: :up: iTiVo is a nice program. I was able to download it from the link in the first post and install it without any problems. It works fine and Yoav has done a nice job IMHO.

The downside is that I was using VideoReDo to edit TiVo recordings on my PC. VRD is a terrific program but it's PC only.  I tried using the "TiVo Editing" feature in the latest version of Roxio's Toast and found the program to be buggy, painful and mostly useless (so I sent it back to Amazon for a refund).

I refuse to use Boot-camp or VM Fusionware/Parallels, etc. on my shiny new iMac (for all of the reasons I left Windows). So now I'm back to using my laptop PC/TiVo Desktop to download and edit TiVo recordings. Hopefully someone will come up with a decent Tivo/Mac editing program (ideally VideoReDo for Mac!)

In any case, the move to Apple was the best thing I've done in a long, long time. BTW, if you don't want to pay the high ticket for a built-in 1TB hard drive, you can certainly use an external drive (or drives) to store files on the iMac for a much lower cost. I settled on a 500GB internal drive and have added 1TB of storage so far and it works very well...just a thought.



rckstrang said:


> Can you transfer from one TiVo to another? If I get another TiVo I'd like to know.


If you're asking if you can watch programs recorded on one TiVo on another TiVo the answer is absolutely. MRV or multi-room viewing is a real plus...we use it all of the time. More info here.


----------



## rckstrang (Jul 8, 2008)

richsadams said:


> If you're asking if you can watch programs recorded on one TiVo on another TiVo the answer is absolutely. MRV or multi-room viewing is a real plus...we use it all of the time. More info here.


Thanks for the other info and I think getting the iMac is a good way to go. But just to be clear what I was asking was does downloading iTiVo enable multiroom viewing?

I'm assuming this is a seperate program from pyTiVo. Or do you download pyTiVo and iTiVo.

Sorry if these are idiot questions but I just want to make sure before I push the "go" button.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

rckstrang said:


> Thanks for the other info and I think getting the iMac is a good way to go. But just to be clear what I was asking was does downloading iTiVo enable multiroom viewing?
> 
> I'm assuming this is a seperate program from pyTiVo. Or do you download pyTiVo and iTiVo.
> 
> Sorry if these are idiot questions but I just want to make sure before I push the "go" button.


Oh...that I can't answer. Hopefully the creator will be able to soon because I'd like to know as well...haven't tried it.


----------



## ding (Feb 16, 2006)

If you have multi room viewing on both your tivos then you can use tivo desktop and enable the video portion to be able to view the videos on your iMac from your tivos. I have a mac that I keep my shows on and it shows up on both my tivos. The downside is that it is not streaming but you can start watching the show as soon as the tivo starts uploading the file. To enable the video function in TiVo Desktop on the Mac just hold down the Command key (a.k.a. &#8220;open Apple&#8221; key) while you click the TiVo Desktop icon in the System Preferences window.


----------



## rckstrang (Jul 8, 2008)

ding said:


> If you have multi room viewing on both your tivos then you can use tivo desktop and enable the video portion to be able to view the videos on your iMac from your tivos. I have a mac that I keep my shows on and it shows up on both my tivos. The downside is that it is not streaming but you can start watching the show as soon as the tivo starts uploading the file. To enable the video function in TiVo Desktop on the Mac just hold down the Command key (a.k.a. open Apple key) while you click the TiVo Desktop icon in the System Preferences window.


Yes, I understand that now been doing a lot of research. What I want is the same thing pyTiVo gives me now and from what I understand unless I'm a pretty good programmer the only way for me to get it is TOAST with TiVo Desktop for Mac.

So that's the way I will go. Thank you for your responses. I placed my order for my iMac yesterday. Looking forward to receiving it soon.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

rckstrang said:


> So that's the way I will go. Thank you for your responses. I placed my order for my iMac yesterday. Looking forward to receiving it soon.


I hope you have better luck with Toast than I did. It worked okay if I didn't try to edit the files, but trying to edit commercials out, etc. just didn't work well at all.

OT: I've been reading a very good book for folks moving from PC's to Mac's: "Switching to the Mac" by David Pogue. It's pretty helpful when it comes to figuring out how things work with a Mac as compared to Windows. :up: Enjoy your new iMac (and I know you will)!


----------



## Yoav (Jan 13, 2007)

Sorry for taking long to respond. Been busy with family visiting and spending time campaigning against a dumb amendment here...

Anyways, to answer the questions as I best understood them:

1) iTiVo doesn't do anything with multi-room viewing. You can enable transfers between tivos on the tivo.com site. I believe you can upload to your tivo from tivodesktop from the tivo.com site. If you intend to do live streaming from your computer to the tivo, iTiVo will not do that (although there *should* be solutions for the mac, I have never looked into it).

2) Commercial editting. Right now, your best (free) solution is to download the show (via iTiVo or another program) and then load it into a video editor. I am looking into integrating comskip support into iTiVo, although I have no idea how effective a solution that will be.

I think that's it for the questions I've missed? I'm working on 1.3 right now which again is a mostly bug-fix/cleanup release. But I'm going to be out of town for a bit so things will be slow. I might release it before I head out.


----------



## ding (Feb 16, 2006)

I will be looking forward to comskip integration.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Yoav said:


> Sorry for taking long to respond. Been busy with family visiting and spending time campaigning against a dumb amendment here...


Only dumb amendments? 

Thanks for all of your hard work...it's truly appreciated. :up:


----------



## jtkohl (Feb 7, 2004)

richsadams said:


> I hope you have better luck with Toast than I did. It worked okay if I didn't try to edit the files, but trying to edit commercials out, etc. just didn't work well at all.


Heh, even just burning full shows to disc worked about 1 time in 20 for me with Toast. Worst use of $100 ever.

I did buy VideoReDo, and use it in a Parallels image (need that to run Quicken anyway), it's worth the $$$. Please join me in asking its authors to port it to Mac!


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

jtkohl said:


> I did buy VideoReDo, and use it in a Parallels image (need that to run Quicken anyway), it's worth the $$$. Please join me in asking its authors to port it to Mac!


Yep, VideoReDo is an excellent program. :up: The owner, Dan, is a TCF moderator and posts on the forum periodically and he is well aware of our desires for a Mac version. He said he's working on it...let's hope so! A nice e-mail of encouragement might not hurt.


----------



## justlookingaroun (Oct 26, 2008)

Yoav said:


> I should have followed that up with some more things to do.
> 
> If you can download from the web browser but not from iTiVo, make sure iTiVo has the correct MAK first (media access key). After that, make sure NOTHING else is trying to download from the tivo (no other application that talks to the tivo is running). Quit out of iTiVo to make sure it closes all previous attempts at downloads before you try connecting with the web browser (only one download is allowed at a time).
> 
> ...


I put in the Media Access Key and was able to download from the browser. I saw that I was running an app in the Dashboard that looks at the TiVo Now Playing list and I killed it. I've been using TiVoDecode for many months now without problem so I don't think it's a network or firewall problem. I double checked the MAK in iTiVo and it's correct. I rebooted the TiVo, restarted iTiVo and still it's not working. It looks as though it's trying--it got to 52.25% of a half hour show in std def before it stopped. The progress bar didn't keep up while it was transferring, it would periodically jump forward 10 or 20 percent at a time. Finally, I know it stopped because the network traffic light on my Airport Extreme stopped flashing and there was no more progress on the iTiVo progress bar, iTiVo still looks and reads as though it's still transferring (it doesn't say "waiting for TiVo"). The tail ~/.TiVoDL says:

iMac:~ john$ tail ~/.TiVoDL
Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 10 seconds. 3 retries 
Warning: left.
0 51 0 51 0 0 213 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0
Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 10 seconds. 2 retries 
Warning: left.
0 51 0 51 0 0 216 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0
Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 10 seconds. 1 retries 
Warning: left.
0 51 0 51 0 0 182 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 606M 0 0 507k 0 --:--:-- 0:20:25 --:--:-- 569k

Then I recorded 1 minute of a std def show on TiVo and tried to transfer it with iTiVo. It started, but stopped and said "waiting for TiVo" after 1.2% and the network light stopped flashing. Then I used Firefox to transfer the show and it worked.

Is there anything else I might try? Thanks for trying to help me on this, I appreciate your work in making iTiVo! (even it it doesn't ultimately work for me)


----------



## Yoav (Jan 13, 2007)

justlookingaroun said:


> I put in the Media Access Key and was able to download from the browser. I saw that I was running an app in the Dashboard that looks at the TiVo Now Playing list and I killed it. I've been using TiVoDecode for many months now without problem so I don't think it's a network or firewall problem. I double checked the MAK in iTiVo and it's correct. I rebooted the TiVo, restarted iTiVo and still it's not working. It looks as though it's trying--it got to 52.25% of a half hour show in std def before it stopped. The progress bar didn't keep up while it was transferring, it would periodically jump forward 10 or 20 percent at a time. Finally, I know it stopped because the network traffic light on my Airport Extreme stopped flashing and there was no more progress on the iTiVo progress bar, iTiVo still looks and reads as though it's still transferring (it doesn't say "waiting for TiVo"). The tail ~/.TiVoDL says:
> 
> iMac:~ john$ tail ~/.TiVoDL
> Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 10 seconds. 3 retries
> ...


I'm honestly stumped. The underlying program iTiVo uses to fetch the show is 'curl' (with a lot of arguments). You can attempt to see the exact arguments to curl by typing
ps auxwwww | grep curl

(the one exception is that it uses a -u tivo:<MAK> as an option to curl, which is not displayed on the commandline (passwords .

If you can try running that command manually to see if there's any more that can be learned. I don't know WHY curl is hitting a brick wall halfway through, but apparently that is what is going on... As for the 'Waiting for Tivo', that is simply a message that is displayed when curl hasn't fetched any new data in about 3 minutes... So it doesn't tell me much..

Thank you for your patience. I'll try and post 1.3 soon, which has some fixes that might help here as a side-effect...


----------



## japtor (Mar 10, 2005)

Re: editing commercials

If you're using MP4s, you can use QuickTime Player to edit them if you have QT Pro (do Export As MP4, change audio and video to pass through). If you don't have QT Pro, then MPEG Streamclip works. Hitting delete doesn't seem to work in that, but cut (cmd-x) does if you don't mind it taking up the clipboard.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

japtor said:


> Re: editing commercials
> 
> If you're using MP4s, you can use QuickTime Player to edit them if you have QT Pro (do Export As MP4, change audio and video to pass through). If you don't have QT Pro, then MPEG Streamclip works. Hitting delete doesn't seem to work in that, but cut (cmd-x) does if you don't mind it taking up the clipboard.


Thanks for that. :up: It's more or less the answer to my earlier post about QT Pro. I don't mind the $20, but I didn't want to buy it if it didn't work on these files.

I have to figure out how to convert .tivo to MP4 files now but if there's a will...


----------



## rckstrang (Jul 8, 2008)

richsadams said:


> I hope you have better luck with Toast than I did. It worked okay if I didn't try to edit the files, but trying to edit commercials out, etc. just didn't work well at all.
> 
> OT: I've been reading a very good book for folks moving from PC's to Mac's: "Switching to the Mac" by David Pogue. It's pretty helpful when it comes to figuring out how things work with a Mac as compared to Windows. :up: Enjoy your new iMac (and I know you will)!


Thanks for the link. As far as editing and burning to DVD I'm not interested in that.

The reason I went with iMac to be perfectly honest is I loved the commercials and I use to own a Mac many years ago. My computer is getting a bit old and I wanted the 1tb disk space so I can move my programs over to it.

I have to admit I'm very nervous about it but my understanding is it will be simple to hook up to my network and I can run Windows if I need to. I'll probably go with the Firefox browser, I tried Safari on Windows and I wasn't too happy.

It should be here either tomorrow or Saturday. I'm actually hoping for a Saturday delivery as I'm taking some time off work for a few days anyway and if I get it Friday I don't know if I can just let it sit in the box until Saturday.

Totally off topic, I apologize and now back to your usual topic.


----------



## Yoav (Jan 13, 2007)

rckstrang said:


> I have to admit I'm very nervous about it but my understanding is it will be simple to hook up to my network and I can run Windows if I need to. I'll probably go with the Firefox browser, I tried Safari on Windows and I wasn't too happy.


My sister just made the switch and she seems incredibly happy. One thing I would add (instead of installing windows via bootcamp), is there are a few programs like "Parallels Desktop" and Vmware Fusion that allow you to run Windows software 'alongside' mac software on your mac (I use parallels). This works for almost anything (unless it's a device that needs a really special driver). They *do* require that you install windows into their 'virtual drives' though. I think both have demos you can try out for 30 days. Definitely give those a spin before using bootcamp (bootcamp pretty much gives you the option of rebooting to windows or mac, but not both).

Anyways, enjoy your purchase


----------



## Yoav (Jan 13, 2007)

I just uploaded a beta version of 1.3. You can get it from http://itivo.googlecode.com/
Please tell me if it's acting WORSE than 1.2...


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

ding said:


> I will be looking forward to comskip integration.


+1 :up::up::up:


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

rckstrang said:


> I have to admit I'm very nervous about it but my understanding is it will be simple to hook up to my network and I can run Windows if I need to. I'll probably go with the Firefox browser, I tried Safari on Windows and I wasn't too happy.


No need to be nervous at all...it's almost a cake-walk. The rule of thumb is if it was on the top in Windows, it's on the bottom in Mac...left...right, etc. It takes a little getting used to but Mac is sooooooo much better.

Network setup was flawless and immediate. It recognized my wireless router and almost connected to everything automatically. What a concept! I was a loyal Firefox user and Safari didn't play well on my PC either, but it screams on my iMac. :up:

I opted not to run Windows at all. I don't want to deal with the security issues (you still have to use Norton, BitDefender or whatever). Most of the programs I like are available for Mac or have equivalents. I don't even need MS Office. iWorks can open and save-as Word, Excel and PowerPoint effortlessly...for less than half the price! I understand that Windows works okay on an Intel Mac now, but I just didn't want it crudding up my new baby (which by the way hasn't so much as coughed let alone crashed yet!) Plus I still have a PC laptop to do the Windows dirty work if needed. Heck...if I didn't have one I'd spring for a new basic Windows laptop ($400?) instead of going through the pain of buying and installing programs and trying to get Microsoft to work on my iMac.

Take your time and enjoy the "wow!" experience with your new iMac. I was up and running in literally minutes and busy doing things a few minutes later. It reminds me of the first time I fired up Windows 3.1...and it worked and worked well. Ah, the good 'ol days. This iMac is even better.


----------



## rckstrang (Jul 8, 2008)

richsadams said:


> No need to be nervous at all...it's almost a cake-walk. The rule of thumb is if it was on the top in Windows, it's on the bottom in Mac...left...right, etc. It takes a little getting used to but Mac is sooooooo much better.
> 
> Network setup was flawless and immediate. It recognized my wireless router and almost connected to everything automatically. What a concept! I was a loyal Firefox user and Safari didn't play well on my PC either, but it screams on my iMac. :up:
> 
> ...


Got a slight problem. My PC and my wife's did not come with a Windows XP disk. Everything is inside the machine.

Now if I use Parallel will it need the disk? I tried the sample and I couldn't get it to work.


----------



## japtor (Mar 10, 2005)

richsadams said:


> Thanks for that. :up: It's more or less the answer to my earlier post about QT Pro. I don't mind the $20, but I didn't want to buy it if it didn't work on these files.
> 
> I have to figure out how to convert .tivo to MP4 files now but if there's a will...


I've used the MPEG 2 component before in my more nefarious days...I'll just say it didn't work with tivo/tivo MPEG files, there's something weird about their formatting.

As for your .tivo files, you mean the encrypted files right? If you can figure out command line stuff the iTivo.app probably has the decoder app inside, otherwise this script should work to strip the protection. From there you should be able to encode them with something like iSquint.


rckstrang said:


> Got a slight problem. My PC and my wife's did not come with a Windows XP disk. Everything is inside the machine.
> 
> Now if I use Parallel will it need the disk? I tried the sample and I couldn't get it to work.


VMWare and Parallels both need a Windows disc to install, but they might be able to convert an existing installation. VMWare has Converter, and apparently Parallels has something called Transporter, but I can't find a download for that. There's also CrossOver which doesn't run Windows (and hence doesn't require it) but it isn't as compatible either as a result...but for the stuff it does run properly, it'll beat the pants off running a full virtual machine.

As for Office, another option is OpenOffice for free. And Safari > Firefox on a mac (for polish/integration/intangibles), but a lot of it comes down to personal preference. They both have their hacks/plugins too which help their functionality if you're into that stuff.


----------



## rckstrang (Jul 8, 2008)

I;ve been working onthis all day and now have got to the point where I'm doing a reinstall and I'll upgrade the software. I'll just use boot camp, this is been a pia to me.

Probably because I'm not reading directions, per usual, I assumed since it picked up the internt right away and one of my networks it wold all come together.

I've got it hooked up to my linksys now so hopefully it will get recgonizd on the network.

And the big problem was I didn't have a disk with Windowss SP2 and that caused a freeze when I got one. That's why I'm hoping a clean install, update software, then networking will do it.

I'm just going with the boot camp I'm too tired to mess with anything else.


----------



## justlookingaroun (Oct 26, 2008)

Yoav said:


> I just uploaded a beta version of 1.3. You can get it from http://itivo.googlecode.com/
> Please tell me if it's acting WORSE than 1.2...


I tried it but it fails in the same way as v.1.2 did for me.


----------



## japtor (Mar 10, 2005)

2 show queue worked here in a quick test last night, haven't had a chance to test much more though.


----------



## japtor (Mar 10, 2005)

Well I just found one basic UI bug. If you take the horizontal bar and slide it all the way down then back up, the buttons that were there don't come back.


----------



## Yoav (Jan 13, 2007)

whoa. I just reproduced the problem. That's unexpected 
Let me see if I can fix it ...


----------



## japtor (Mar 10, 2005)

Two really minor Mac UI nitpicks I only just noticed now (minor enough that I might not even notice if you fix them!):

- Keyboard shortcut for prefs should be cmd comma, it's just one of those standard things.

- The close window keyboard command is nonexistent, I'm guessing cause the File menu is gone and that's where it normally is. You could copy System Preferences and stick it in the Window menu.


----------



## Yoav (Jan 13, 2007)

japtor said:


> Two really minor Mac UI nitpicks I only just noticed now (minor enough that I might not even notice if you fix them!):
> 
> - Keyboard shortcut for prefs should be cmd comma, it's just one of those standard things.
> 
> - The close window keyboard command is nonexistent, I'm guessing cause the File menu is gone and that's where it normally is. You could copy System Preferences and stick it in the Window menu.


Ok my bad I had it set to cmd-- instead of cmd-, Fixing.

Not sure what you want the close window command to do. Closing the window exits the program. Are you asking for a cmd-Q shortcut?


----------



## jay0k (Nov 8, 2008)

Very nice. Thank you!

When I download something as MPEG-2 No Conversion it's unplayable in Quicktime. I have QT Pro 7.5.5

Any other format it will play just fine.

I'm thinking it's best to keep it in it's native format and then edit in iMovie to remove the commercials and then export from there to my desired format.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

jay0k said:


> Very nice. Thank you!
> 
> When I download something as MPEG-2 No Conversion it's unplayable in Quicktime. I have QT Pro 7.5.5


Do you also have this: http://www.apple.com/quicktime/mpeg2/


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Fofer said:


> Do you also have this: http://www.apple.com/quicktime/mpeg2/


I was wondering the same thing...QT Pro _plus_ MPEG 2 Playback?


----------



## japtor (Mar 10, 2005)

Will there be more custom encode options in the future? Not like a whole bunch of settings or anything, but some basic stuff like cropping and quality based encode option instead of bitrate. Or even just an "Advanced" setting where the user inputs their own string of command line options.


Yoav said:


> Not sure what you want the close window command to do. Closing the window exits the program. Are you asking for a cmd-Q shortcut?


Just another way to close the window. If you have the close window widget available to close with the mouse you should be able to do the same with the keyboard (even though the net effect of each is the same as quitting in this case). I'm not sure if it's in the Apple HIG, but I noticed something else that might be relevant here for single window applications:


> In most cases, applications that are not document-based should quit when the main window is closed. For Example, System Preferences quits if the user closes the window. *If an application continues to perform some function when the main window is closed, however, it may be appropriate to leave it running when the main window is closed.* For example, iTunes continues to play when the user closes the main window.


In the case of iTiVo you should probably not quit the app since the user could be downloading a show at the time of closing the window, or if you do keep the quitting behavior, throw up a warning/confirmation first.


jay0k said:


> Very nice. Thank you!
> 
> When I download something as MPEG-2 No Conversion it's unplayable in Quicktime. I have QT Pro 7.5.5
> 
> ...


The MPEG 2's that come out of the TiVo have some funkiness that causes them to not work with QT, whether or not you have the MPEG 2 plugin, at least last I tried it...which was a long while ago, so maybe the newer versions can work. VLC or Mplayer (or probably Plex, Intel only) can play them fine iirc.


----------



## Yoav (Jan 13, 2007)

japtor said:


> Will there be more custom encode options in the future? Not like a whole bunch of settings or anything, but some basic stuff like cropping and quality based encode option instead of bitrate. Or even just an "Advanced" setting where the user inputs their own string of command line options.
> 
> (Snipped)


Whoa there were a lot of questions:

the mpeg-2 that comes straight off the tivo (without any conversion to a new mpeg-2) is a transport stream mpeg2. tivos can play it. Quicktime can't. Look up mpeg-2 transport streams on google to learn more. But the main answer is 'you need to convert it to mess around with it'.

As to 'crop', and whatnot options: Try 1.4b2. I just added code to allow you to FULLY control all the mencoder options (if you know what you're doing that is). Select a format, go to advanced, and edit the result. (just don't change format again or you will lose those settings). You will need to learn about mencoder options though, which can get pretty hairy. If there's a particular download format you think *many* people will want, send me the details and I'll add it to default.

As for the quitting/closing/whatnot. a 'feature' request was put in to keep it running when closed with a little menulet. I'll look into doing that... but please please keep in mind I'm doing this in my spare time.. for free . It will probably happen at some point, but I'm not 'rushing' to get it done.. Just don't close it . For now I'll add a dialog before it closes to make sure it's desired (next release).

I *think* that answers everything?


----------



## japtor (Mar 10, 2005)

Yoav said:


> I *think* that answers everything?


Yes, except how awesome you are! I knew it was a free time project but I've been surprised how quickly and often it's been getting updated.

I just mentioned the UI stuff as minor things I noticed, not a huge deal just a sort of extra polish for the app. I'll probably just change crop/resolution settings for myself until I figure out the other switches, crop was mainly for the black bars on widescreen shows and garbage in the overscan space.

I could see people using a widescreen or overscan crop option, but that could be pretty hard to do since the aspect ratio's and overscan stuff I've seen vary quite a bit. I just plan to just do it by trial and error by canceling a little bit into the download/encode and checking the results.

As for the menulet an alternative option is the dock icon. Could stick menu stuff into there showing progress info like "Downloading blah 80%" and put a progress bar or percent number badge onto the icon itself.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2008)

I've tried four times now to tansfer a movie\tv show and none of the will open in Quick Time, Final Cut Pro, etc. The last two errors were "The movie could not be opened. An invalid sample description was found in the movie".

I have plenty of free drive space. The setting are AppleTV, no comskip, the TV Show shows up as HD in the selection window, but it's off of the Comedy Channel (at best it's digital not HD). I tried iTivo 1.4 and the latest beta. I'm running Leopard 10.5.5.

Any idea what's going wrong? My ultimate goal is to take some of the shows off of my TivoHD (9.4) and move them over to my AppleTV for storage and longterm watching.

Thanks!
Mark.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> I have plenty of free drive space. The setting are AppleTV, no *comskip*


Whoah, this is the first inkling I've gotten that comskip was even included now! I downloaded and see it as an "experimental feature." Too cool! There was no mention in this thread, the Google code page, or even in the included readme (the version history hasn't been updated since 1.0) about the new feature(s.)

In any case, I downloaded 1.4 and am playing around with it now. I believe this is the very first Mac utility for TiVo that even attempts automatic commercial skipping, and I've been eager to see something like this for awhile.

Thanks for sharing your great work, Yoav!


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Fofer said:


> Whoah, this is the first inkling I've gotten that comskip was even included now! I downloaded and see it as an "experimental feature." Too cool! There was no mention in this thread, the Google code page, or even in the included readme (the version history hasn't been updated since 1.0) about the new feature(s.)


There are actually a few threads going about iTiVo. Yoav tried to consolidate them into one thread, here, where he does mention comskip in version 1.4. But this thread keeps coming back. 

Comskip isn't infallible -- I'm finding maybe a 30% miss rate -- but much better than nothing!


----------



## dragonlord666 (Nov 2, 2005)

OK I'm bummed. I have a series 1 tivo and live in the UK (DON'T hold any of that against me tho')
Also have a MBP that I've upgraded to Leopard OS X 10.5.5

Now every single program I've found needs a MAK - I don't have one (looks like the UK don't use them??)* so how do I get programs off my tivo to my mac?*

Thanks for any reply - if this has been answered already I'd be grateful for the link to the message (I'm working my way through all the mac/leopard threads LOL)


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

dragonlord666 said:


> Now every single program I've found needs a MAK - I don't have one (looks like the UK don't use them??)* so how do I get programs off my tivo to my mac?*)


So you're saying that you can't go to www.tivo.com/mytivo > My Account > [log in] > View Media Access Key?

P.S. We won't accuse you of being a whinging pom here!


----------



## dragonlord666 (Nov 2, 2005)

richsadams said:


> So you're saying that you can't go to www.tivo.com/mytivo > My Account > [log in] > View Media Access Key?
> 
> P.S. We won't accuse you of being a whinging pom here!


No because that would require I don't live in the UK - you cannot enter a UK (UNITED KINGDOM) POSTCODE into the ZIP code to set up an account!!
I have never had an account with tivo.com for this reason
I can find no place to sign up that allows a UK postcode (I.E. AAN NAA)


----------



## Yoav (Jan 13, 2007)

dragonlord666 said:


> OK I'm bummed. I have a series 1 tivo and live in the UK (DON'T hold any of that against me tho')
> Also have a MBP that I've upgraded to Leopard OS X 10.5.5
> 
> Now every single program I've found needs a MAK - I don't have one (looks like the UK don't use them??)* so how do I get programs off my tivo to my mac?*
> ...


Ok as far as I know tivo 1's do not support downloading shows. So they don't need a MAK since you can't officially download shows from them anyways. They don't even have an IP address since they don't support networking.

If you REALLY want to download shows from them, you'll need to go 
http://www.9thtee.com/tivoupgrades.htm
Which will sell you a networking device. And you'll need to open up your tivo, and you'll need to install a bunch of tools on its hard drive. There are additional instructions there on how to download shows from your tivo via the network.

On the plus side, you can download any show that way (including the copyrighted ones).

But iTiVo is not for you. (nor tivotogo, or anything else).


----------



## dragonlord666 (Nov 2, 2005)

Yoav said:


> Ok as far as I know tivo 1's do not support downloading shows. So they don't need a MAK since you can't officially download shows from them anyways. They don't even have an IP address since they don't support networking.
> 
> If you REALLY want to download shows from them, you'll need to go
> http://www.9thtee.com/tivoupgrades.htm
> ...


Thank you Yoav, a useful answer.
I have the network card/cachecard installed (mine was from tivoheaven).
I have tivowebplus to set tivo via internet (closed network)
I was using tivo tools but that does not work with leopard (you get a perl error that non of the fixes, fix)
I tried toast 9 but again you need the MAK
so it would seem I need a windows machine :down: or just forget network download and just go the old way of record to video (but use the DVD instead) or downgrade my mac to OS X Tiger!!


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

dragonlord666 said:


> No because that would require I don't live in the UK - you cannot enter a UK (UNITED KINGDOM) POSTCODE into the ZIP code to set up an account!!
> I have never had an account with tivo.com for this reason
> I can find no place to sign up that allows a UK postcode (I.E. AAN NAA)


Okay, didn't realize that you didn't have a TiVo account. No idea how you would get a MAK then...sorry mate.


----------



## Yoav (Jan 13, 2007)

dragonlord666 said:


> Thank you Yoav, a useful answer.
> I have the network card/cachecard installed (mine was from tivoheaven).
> I have tivowebplus to set tivo via internet (closed network)
> I was using tivo tools but that does not work with leopard (you get a perl error that non of the fixes, fix)
> ...


I'd suggest posting a question somewhere in the tivo hacking forum ( http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=8 ). They may not be happy answering since I *think* there's a policy against talking about downloading shows... Since I don't use those tools I really can't help you much. Given how most of the work is done on the tivo though, I don't understand why Leopard would cause issues.

However, have you looked at http://www.tivotool.com/ ? He claims his code works with leopard...


----------



## space2001 (Jan 6, 2009)

iTivo is great, thanks for your hard work, it really shows!

I really like the commercial skip feature, and would be interested in pointing the source to an existing folder on my Mac - 

Background: I have been using the TivoTransfer feature of Toast, so have built up a history of several hundred videos. I would like to convert them to a commercial free format. Either decoded and saved as mpeg-2 tivo compatible format (for future re-viewing on Tivo), or into iPod format

Since I already have the content on my Mac (it's a straight copy?) I didn't want to have to transfer it back to my Tivo in order for it to be source/'seen' by iTivo. 

I have a DT-Series2 

thanks!


----------



## Yoav (Jan 13, 2007)

space2001 said:


> I really like the commercial skip feature, and would be interested in pointing the source to an existing folder on my Mac -


I'm glad you like the program, but unfortunately what you're asking for is not really appropriate for iTiVo (it's aimed at downloading shows from your tivo, not editting shows on your computer). Turns out making a change to support your request would be a fairly large change .


----------



## dragonlord666 (Nov 2, 2005)

Yoav said:


> Since I don't use those tools I really can't help you much. Given how most of the work is done on the tivo though, I don't understand why Leopard would cause issues.
> 
> However, have you looked at http://www.tivotool.com/ ? He claims his code works with leopard...


I can't understand why leopard causes the problems either but it does. At the moment I have to go around the world to get my programs - I have to save them to dvd (tivo thinks it's vhs) then import the file, then convert to a different format to edit them and re-save them. did about 2 then gave up as it takes too long LOL

Tivotool is meant to work on leopard but loads of people have said when you run it you get an error about perl not working. I'll give it another go and see if I can get more joy from it - maybe a update has been posted

Shame I can't just take the hard drive, connect it to the laptop via usb/sata connector copy the files over then convert them to mpg or something - would be a lot easier LOL

Thanks for the help everyone.

Gaz

This is the perl error I get - I don't have a clue what it's all about but:
Perl Error

Can't locate main.pl in @INC (@INC contains: /Applications/Tivotool.app/Contents/Resources/Perl-Source /Applications/TivoTool.app/Contents/Resources/Perl-Libraries /System/Library/Perl/5.8.8/darwin-thread-multi-2level /System/Library/Perl/5.8.8 /Library/P

The only button on the error pop-up is "OK"

Someone said you can fix this with the following:
sudo chown -R root:admin /Applicatons/TivoTool.app
sudo chmod -R a+rX /Applications/TivoTool.app

Someone else pointed out Applications is spelt wrong but even changing that I still don't get anywhere with it.

Gaz


----------



## space2001 (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi - I am using iTiVo to just decrypt to my Mac (leopard 10.5.6) and find that the generate pvTiVo.txt results in a limited 3 line file on my PowerPC G5 Mac, vs the much more complete txt file on my Intel Mac - Is it possible to get the same results on PowerPC version? 
I have tried both the latest non-beta, as well as the beta, with the same results. 

Here's the 'bad' txt on PowerPC:
seriesID = SH679714
displayMajorNumber = 114
callsign = CJCH

Here's the same show processed by Intel iMac:
(only thing in common is last 3 lines) 
Any help in fixing would be greatly appreciated!
thanks!
- Hal -
time : 2009-03-18T23:00:00Z
vActor : Sinise|Gary
vActor : Kanakaredes|Melina
vActor : Giovinazzo|Carmine
vActor : Harper|Hill
vActor : Cahill|Eddie
vActor : Belknap|Anna
vActor : Buckley|A.J.
description : The CSI team gets a huge break in tracking the killer of a former medical examiner when members learn that the white powder found at the scene of the crime is heroin made from human bodies. Copyright Tribune Media Services, Inc.
vDirector : Bailey|Rob
episodeTitle : Point of No Return
vExecProducer : Bruckheimer|Jerry
vExecProducer : Mendelsohn|Carol
vExecProducer : Donahue|Ann
vExecProducer : Zuiker|Anthony
vExecProducer : Cannon|Danny
vExecProducer : Lipsitz|Andrew
vProgramGenre : Action Adventure
vProgramGenre : Crime Drama
vProgramGenre : Mystery
vProgramGenre : Suspense
vGuestStar : Vaugier|Emmanuelle
vGuestStar : Simpson-Wentz|Ashlee
vGuestStar : Lynch|Holly
vGuestStar : Amendola|Tony
vGuestStar : Lotan|Jonah
vGuestStar : Papadakis|Paul
vGuestStar : Silver|Tracy
vGuestStar : Rivera|Emilio
vGuestStar : Wentz|Pete
vGuestStar : Woods|Shawn
vGuestStar : Maropis|Adoni
isEpisode : true
originalAirDate : 2009-03-18T00:00:00Z
vSeriesGenre : Action Adventure
vSeriesGenre : Crime Drama
vSeriesGenre : Mystery
vSeriesGenre : Suspense
vSeriesGenre : Law
vSeriesGenre : Drama
vSeriesGenre : Action Adventure
vSeriesGenre : Mystery and Suspense
seriesTitle : CSI: NY
title : CSI: NY
vWriter : Lenkov|Peter M.
vWriter : Haynes|Bill
tvRating : 05
startTime : 2009-03-18T22:59:58Z
stopTime : 2009-03-18T23:59:59Z
seriesID = SH679714
displayMajorNumber = 114
callsign = CJCH


----------



## Yoav (Jan 13, 2007)

space2001 said:


> Hi - I am using iTiVo to just decrypt to my Mac (leopard 10.5.6) and find that the generate pvTiVo.txt results in a limited 3 line file on my PowerPC G5 Mac, vs the much more complete txt file on my Intel Mac - Is it possible to get the same results on PowerPC version?
> I have tried both the latest non-beta, as well as the beta, with the same results.


This it not really the main iTiVo thread anymore, but 
the pytivo metadata is generated by running a command (/usr/bin/xsltproc) and then appending three lines to the result. It looks like the three lines are being appended to empty output on your machine.

I don't have a PowerPC G5 Mac, so I don't know if there's some sort of issue with xsltproc. Can you try running

```
/usr/bin/xsltproc -V
```
in Terminal.app to see what it prints out?


----------



## space2001 (Jan 6, 2009)

Yoav: here's the result from terminal:
$ /usr/bin/xsltproc -V
Using libxml 20616, libxslt 10112 and libexslt 810
xsltproc was compiled against libxml 20616, libxslt 10112 and libexslt 810
libxslt 10112 was compiled against libxml 20616
libexslt 810 was compiled against libxml 20616


----------



## Yoav (Jan 13, 2007)

space2001 said:


> Yoav: here's the result from terminal:
> $ /usr/bin/xsltproc -V
> Using libxml 20616, libxslt 10112 and libexslt 810
> xsltproc was compiled against libxml 20616, libxslt 10112 and libexslt 810
> ...


Well, that looks normal  The next step is less fun. You need to turn on the xml metadata, and run a complete download (as well as the pytivo metadata). Then run another complete download. When it's done (and you have a bad pytivo txt file), in Terminal.app run


```
grep xsltproc /tmp/iTiVo-*/iTiVo.log
```
That will spit out the actual xsltproc command it ran. We're gonna need to run that command on the xml metadata file and see what we get.


----------



## MT-Hand (Mar 5, 2005)

I'm seeing the exact same thing using iTivo and pyTiVoX on a iMac G5 running Leopard). At least now I know it's not just me. 



space2001 said:


> Hi - I am using iTiVo to just decrypt to my Mac (leopard 10.5.6) and find that the generate pvTiVo.txt results in a limited 3 line file on my PowerPC G5 Mac, vs the much more complete txt file on my Intel Mac - Is it possible to get the same results on PowerPC version?
> I have tried both the latest non-beta, as well as the beta, with the same results.
> 
> Here's the 'bad' txt on PowerPC:
> ...


----------



## space2001 (Jan 6, 2009)

Yoav - here are the results of the grep command - note that I had to choose a different tivo file to download as the first one had expired. The new one exhibits same problem (as do all that are processed on my PowerPC)

$ grep xsltproc /tmp/iTiVo-*/iTiVo.log
2009-03-23 08:09:22 Running: /usr/bin/xsltproc '/Users/Shared/apps/iTiVo-1.7\ Folder/iTiVo.app/Contents/Resources/pytivo_txt.xslt' '/tmp/iTiVo-harry_jo/iTiVoDLMeta.xml' > '/Volumes/TV-1/iTiVo_decode_powerpc/I Prophesy- The Future Revealed/I Prophesy- The Future Revealed - Thought Police.mpg.txt'
2009-03-23 08:31:09 Running: /usr/bin/xsltproc '/Users/Shared/apps/iTiVo-1.7\ Folder/iTiVo.app/Contents/Resources/pytivo_txt.xslt' '/tmp/iTiVo-harry_jo/iTiVoDLMeta.xml' > '/Volumes/TV-1/iTiVo_decode_powerpc/I Prophesy- The Future Revealed/I Prophesy- The Future Revealed - Thought Police.mpg.txt'


----------



## Yoav (Jan 13, 2007)

space2001 said:


> Yoav - here are the results of the grep command - note that I had to choose a different tivo file to download as the first one had expired. The new one exhibits same problem (as do all that are processed on my PowerPC)
> 
> $ grep xsltproc /tmp/iTiVo-*/iTiVo.log
> 2009-03-23 08:09:22 Running: /usr/bin/xsltproc '/Users/Shared/apps/iTiVo-1.7\ Folder/iTiVo.app/Contents/Resources/pytivo_txt.xslt' '/tmp/iTiVo-harry_jo/iTiVoDLMeta.xml' > '/Volumes/TV-1/iTiVo_decode_powerpc/I Prophesy- The Future Revealed/I Prophesy- The Future Revealed - Thought Police.mpg.txt'
> 2009-03-23 08:31:09 Running: /usr/bin/xsltproc '/Users/Shared/apps/iTiVo-1.7\ Folder/iTiVo.app/Contents/Resources/pytivo_txt.xslt' '/tmp/iTiVo-harry_jo/iTiVoDLMeta.xml' > '/Volumes/TV-1/iTiVo_decode_powerpc/I Prophesy- The Future Revealed/I Prophesy- The Future Revealed - Thought Police.mpg.txt'


Ok so have you turned on the .xml metadata option? If so, you should have a file somewhere that has .xml metadata in it. What happens when you run:

```
/usr/bin/xsltproc '/Users/Shared/apps/iTiVo-1.7\ Folder/iTiVo.app/Contents/Resources/pytivo_txt.xslt' {full path to your XML FILE}
```
I'm assuming this is where the error occurs..


----------



## space2001 (Jan 6, 2009)

hmmm... I must not be typing this correctly...

harry_jo$ /usr/bin/xsltproc '/Users/Shared/apps/iTiVo-1.7\ Folder/iTiVo.app/Contents/Resources/pytivo_txt.xslt' '/Volumes/TV-1/iTiVo_decode_powerpc/I Prophesy- The Future Revealed/I Prophesy- The Future Revealed - Thought Police.xml'
warning: failed to load external entity "/Users/Shared/apps/iTiVo-1.7&#37;5C%20Folder/iTiVo.app/Contents/Resources/pytivo_txt.xslt"
cannot parse /Users/Shared/apps/iTiVo-1.7\ Folder/iTiVo.app/Contents/Resources/pytivo_txt.xslt


----------



## Yoav (Jan 13, 2007)

space2001 said:


> hmmm... I must not be typing this correctly...
> 
> harry_jo$ /usr/bin/xsltproc '/Users/Shared/apps/iTiVo-1.7\ Folder/iTiVo.app/Contents/Resources/pytivo_txt.xslt' '/Volumes/TV-1/iTiVo_decode_powerpc/I Prophesy- The Future Revealed/I Prophesy- The Future Revealed - Thought Police.xml'
> warning: failed to load external entity "/Users/Shared/apps/iTiVo-1.7%5C%20Folder/iTiVo.app/Contents/Resources/pytivo_txt.xslt"
> cannot parse /Users/Shared/apps/iTiVo-1.7\ Folder/iTiVo.app/Contents/Resources/pytivo_txt.xslt


* EDIT*:
Oh hey that's the bug! You can't have both a backslash-space AND single quotes. Fixing. (this bug popped up because you installed iTiVo in a location with a space in it.. Most people put it under /Applications/ and therefore I havent seen the bug before. Looks like it's unrelated to PPC. Fixing now.

Thanks for catching it.

I just uploaded a new beta build. Can you test if the beta fixes the bug for you?


----------



## space2001 (Jan 6, 2009)

Hmmm... I believe I have the beta you posted today - 1.76b3 - anyhow, there's no change - problem persists. I am moving iTiVo over to my main applications folder, and will see how that goes.

- Hal


----------



## space2001 (Jan 6, 2009)

space2001 said:


> Hmmm... I believe I have the beta you posted today - 1.76b3 - anyhow, there's no change - problem persists. I am moving iTiVo over to my main applications folder, and will see how that goes.
> 
> - Hal


Even with iTiVo 1.76b3 in my main Applications folder, the problem persists. 
I still have the xml file which I could email if that would help

- Hal -


----------



## Yoav (Jan 13, 2007)

space2001 said:


> Even with iTiVo 1.76b3 in my main Applications folder, the problem persists.
> I still have the xml file which I could email if that would help
> 
> - Hal -


unfortunately it's not the xml file that's problematic. It's something in the invocation of xsltproc that's causing issues. With the latest beta, can you once again run the

```
grep xslt /tmp/iTiVo-*/iTiVo.log
```
command and include the output here? Or even better, attach the full file that is /tmp/iTiVo-(username)/iTiVo.log


----------



## space2001 (Jan 6, 2009)

Yoav:

Here's the result. I have also attached the log file you requested (had to zip it first to allow upload).

harry_jo$ grep xslt /tmp/iTiVo-*/iTiVo.log
2009-03-24 19:35:12 Running: /usr/bin/xsltproc /Applications/iTiVo.app/Contents/Resources/pytivo_txt.xslt /tmp/iTiVo-harry_jo/iTiVoDLMeta.xml > '/Volumes/TV-1/iTiVo_decode_powerpc/I Prophesy- The Future Revealed/I Prophesy- The Future Revealed - Thought Police.mpg.txt'


- Hal -


----------



## Yoav (Jan 13, 2007)

space2001 said:


> Yoav:
> 
> Here's the result. I have also attached the log file you requested (had to zip it first to allow upload).


Cool, in the log it is reporting that the xsltproc command 'failed', but has no error output, so can I get you to run (assuming you didn't delete the .xml file in the output directory):


```
/usr/bin/xsltproc /Applications/iTiVo.app/Contents/Resources/pytivo_txt.xslt '/Volumes/TV-1/iTiVo_decode_powerpc/I Prophesy- The Future Revealed/I Prophesy- The Future Revealed - Thought Police.xml'
```
Does it give you a bunch of pytivo data? Or does it print out an error?


----------



## space2001 (Jan 6, 2009)

It shows an error - I have also uploaded a zip of the show's xml file.
....


harry_jo$ /usr/bin/xsltproc /Applications/iTiVo.app/Contents/Resources/pytivo_txt.xslt '/Volumes/TV-1/iTiVo_decode_powerpc/I Prophesy- The Future Revealed/I Prophesy- The Future Revealed - Thought Police.xml'
/Volumes/TV-1/iTiVo_decode_powerpc/I%20Prophesy-%20The%20Future%20Revealed/I%20Prophesy-%20The%20Future%20Revealed%20-%20Thought%20Police.xml:1: parser error : Start tag expected, '<' not found
??/
^
unable to parse /Volumes/TV-1/iTiVo_decode_powerpc/I Prophesy- The Future Revealed/I Prophesy- The Future Revealed - Thought Police.xml


----------



## Yoav (Jan 13, 2007)

space2001 said:


> It shows an error - I have also uploaded a zip of the show's xml file.
> ....
> 
> harry_jo$ /usr/bin/xsltproc /Applications/iTiVo.app/Contents/Resources/pytivo_txt.xslt '/Volumes/TV-1/iTiVo_decode_powerpc/I Prophesy- The Future Revealed/I Prophesy- The Future Revealed - Thought Police.xml'
> ...


Oh wow, that xml file is garbage. I guess we found out the problem . I'm guessing on powerpc machines the XML metadata is always garbage? That may be an issue with tivodecode (an underlying program). I'll see if there's something I can do about it (it might be assuming some byte-ordering thing about the metadata in the .tivo file).


----------



## Yoav (Jan 13, 2007)

Ok I just uploaded a new beta (1.7.6b5). It should hopefully fix the pytivo metadata issues on powerpc machines. Can you test it and tell me if it works?

Thanks


----------



## space2001 (Jan 6, 2009)

Yoav said:


> Ok I just uploaded a new beta (1.7.6b5). It should hopefully fix the pytivo metadata issues on powerpc machines. Can you test it and tell me if it works?
> 
> Thanks


Yoav - yes I have tested and it works beautifully now!

thanks again,
Hal


----------



## Marconi (Sep 8, 2001)

Yoav said:


> So, the way it downloads from your tivo is simply by using 'curl' ....
> 
> If you can open a terminal and type something like
> 
> ...


Is this still true? I'm using iTiVo 1.7.7b3 and there is no such file created. There are ".TiVoDLPipe" and ".TiVoDLPipe2" from last April but no plain ".TiVoDL" file in my home directory.

I'd like to see curl's reported average DLoad speed incorporated into the progress display (with percentage and minutes remaining, etc.) that is currently in iTivo. I'm currently in the process of trying to find the best (fastest) connection method for each of my TiVo DVRs and was thinking about scripting something to show me the average download rate using curl. It would be handy if iTivo showed the averaged DL speed reported by curl.


----------

